# Old account gone



## area (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm a long-term, if sporadic, user of GBATemp. I wanted to post today, and tried to log in, only to find my account totally missing.

My old posts can still be found (see e.g. this thread from 2002 or this one from 2009). I was hoping that recreating this account would reassociate my account with those posts, but no such luck.

I'm mostly sad that my join date was lost, as I was a very early member. I registered for this account with the same email address as my original account (which I confirmed using my email records), in the hope that this is sufficient proof of identity. Can anything be done to recover my old account details? Are inactive accounts culled?


----------



## Costello (Jan 15, 2015)

hi area,

Unfortunately seems like your account has been deleted. This normally only happens when a user specifically requests it... I have no explanation. Maybe your account was lost during our transition from IPB to XenForo 2 years ago?

Maybe if you find a forum page with one of your posts on the Internet Archive, we can see your former user ID and join date, and it can be restored ...

good luck


----------



## area (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm astonished I managed to dig this up...

http://web.archive.org/web/20090402002729/http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=1320


----------



## Costello (Jan 19, 2015)

what would you like restored?
I think I could edit your registration date, but your user ID that will be harder, we might break the consistency of SQL data


----------



## area (Jan 19, 2015)

Ideally both, but if you feel uncomfortable with trying to restore the user id, then I'm sure I could make do with just the join date.


----------



## migles (Jan 20, 2015)

area said:


> I'm astonished I managed to dig this up...
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20090402002729/http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=1320


 

gbatemp was so weird  specially the mascot. the new design is so good


----------



## Brynhild (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm in your very same situation. I registered some years ago but, due to recurrent issues with my computer, I haven't logged in for a long time. I've just discovered that my account was lost. No big deal anyway - it takes a minute to register, and I've used the same e-mail, so I'm just glad to be back.


----------



## Another World (Jan 22, 2015)

that archive link brought back some memories. 

-another world


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes, and I stll miss the old unique style of GBAtemp. Nowadays GBAtemp looks like any generic XenForo site. (btw, why is gbatemp still on an outdated version of xenforo?)


----------

